
Uber Account Hacked, Terrible Uber Customer Service - havella
1. Received an email saying my account info was updated.
2. Unable to log in in phone app or website
3. Uber doesn&#x27;t recognize email or phone number so I&#x27;m not longer an &#x27;active&#x27; rider.<p>Got these Uber responses:<p>Email 1:
Hi,
We do not have any active rider accounts in our system associated with the information that you provided.<p>If you have an alternative phone number, or email address, that your existing account might be associated with, please follow up with us and we&#x27;ll be happy to take another look.<p>Email 2:<p>Hi,
Uber policy limits our ability to share account holder information. This information can only be shared via the process outlined in our Privacy Policy.<p>For guidelines on information typically requested by local law enforcement, please visit this page.<p>Note: I already blocked the ccard, and nothing was charged.
======
db48x
I guess those responses aren't wrong, technically, if the person who stole
your account changed the email address and phone number for your account. Not
very forward-thinking on Uber's part though.

Annoying for you, but I guess it won't be too difficult for you to get a new
account, since they no longer recognize you.

------
thisone
email is a dead end with Uber. If you listen to the Reply All episodes about a
hacked account, the only way they got to a person was by calling the emergency
phone line.

(ignore the vast portions of the episodes where they wild goose chase
improbable scenario after improbable scenario though. Bloody infuriating)

[https://gimletmedia.com/episode/91-the-russian-
passenger/](https://gimletmedia.com/episode/91-the-russian-passenger/)

[https://gimletmedia.com/episode/93-beware-
all/](https://gimletmedia.com/episode/93-beware-all/)

